# Kingston case sterile dial non big crown watches possibly a future MK II product....



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Just saw the thread below on the Kemmer pieces in which Bill seems to be indicating that the Kingston Style design watch will become an MK II staple minus the Kingston gilt dial, Kingston bezel, big crown, and name.

I think this is a great idea for Bill to expand his line with this homage version! Really much nicer than any homage I have seen of any Rolex sub in recent memory.


----------



## Jaimie (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: -Deleted- wrong thread (n/t)*

Just wanted to add that in the post it said "may be a good idea" and ended with the following:

"and any non-LE version will certainly be released *after* we deliver all of the pre-order watches although there is *no timetable for a non-LE version at this time*. I have enough on my plate at the moment"

I do think that it will be a cool addition just do not want people to think that it is happening now.


----------



## Sweep (May 16, 2010)

*Re: -Deleted- wrong thread (n/t)*

I am posting a link to Bill's original post:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/kem...bonds-sub-476288-post3650204.html#post3650204


----------



## mtngt (Feb 6, 2008)

Kingston case minus gilt dial/hands, minus Kingston bezel, minus big crown, and minus name. And we will call this watch, "The Vantage..."!!!


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

> But it looks like it may be a good idea to develop a non-limited edition version. That having been said (and I hope that this will satisfy speculation for the time being, although probably it won't) any non-LE version will follow the original ordering guidelines that I set out in the ordering e-mail sent to all of the pre-order customers:
> 
> 
> The "Kingston" name will be retired after the Limited Edition sells out
> ...


I can still see the possibilty of a PanAm version at the end of the tunnel!

Menno


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

Thieuster said:


> I can still see the possibilty of a PanAm version at the end of the tunnel!
> 
> Menno


I agree with you! the movement already, I believe, has the GMT option... So why not....

Although, to the OP, Nothing was ever mentioned of a Sterile dial... merely the Kingston name would be retired... that could mean a multitude of things, like a new name being used as some of the ones that have previously come up that currently escape my mind....


----------



## JamesJackson (Jun 6, 2009)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Perhaps "sterile dial" may not be the dial of choice for Bill if and when he decides to explore this option a bit more. But, overall, Bill and MK II do seem to favor a rather spartan dial although an argument could be made for "sterile" being without any markings on the dial.

Most "sterile" dial pieces I have seen do have lume, hash marks, hands with lume, numerals, ect. depeding on the company, watch theme, ect.

My reference and intention of "sterile dial" was not that Bill would be choosing that for the possible proposed watch but 
that the Kingston glossy black dial with gold accents would be "retired" and not in the new version should it happen.
Sort of difficult to write that in a thread heading, so I just used "sterile" .



rmasso said:


> I agree with you! the movement already, I believe, has the GMT option... So why not....
> 
> Although, to the OP, Nothing was ever mentioned of a Sterile dial... merely the Kingston name would be retired... that could mean a multitude of things, like a new name being used as some of the ones that have previously come up that currently escape my mind....


----------



## bmick325 (Dec 15, 2009)

Did anyone else notice that the Vantage became the Vantage V1 in the last few months. I have been wondering if there is a Vantage V2 in the works and if it might be Kingston or Quad 10 themed.


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

Dragoon said:


> Perhaps "sterile dial" may not be the dial of choice for Bill if and when he decides to explore this option a bit more. But, overall, Bill and MK II do seem to favor a rather spartan dial although an argument could be made for "sterile" being without any markings on the dial.
> 
> Most "sterile" dial pieces I have seen do have lume, hash marks, hands with lume, numerals, ect. depeding on the company, watch theme, ect.
> 
> ...


No worries, when I think sterile dial I think of a dial with hour and minute markings and seconds hash marks, just none of the other stuff like manufacturer name or depth ratings etc.. I think like one of the blackwater dials where it only said MKII underneath the 6.


----------



## Sweep (May 16, 2010)

Thieuster said:


> I can still see the possibilty of a PanAm version at the end of the tunnel!
> 
> Menno


+1 This is what I was hoping for two when I read Bill's post. 
High 5!


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

Sweep said:


> +1 This is what I was hoping for two when I read Bill's post.
> High 5!
> View attachment 379769


My guess is that it hasn't been lost on MkII (read "Bill") that a significant number of regular posters, and few lurkers who've come out of the woodwork, have been vocal and supportive of the white-dialed GMT idea.

Sometime down the road, when a large portion of Bill's plate has been cleared, I'm sure it will at least get some serious consideration, and - oh by the way, I am SO in!! In the meantime, I'm cheerfully awaiting my Kingston, toying with the idea of a Vantage (Lord help me), and happily participating on this forum.


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: -Deleted- wrong thread (n/t)*

Whew, getting a little warm in here. :-x

Now, when can I send my money for my PanAm GMT??? :-! :-d


----------



## Sweep (May 16, 2010)

*Re: -Deleted- wrong thread (n/t)*



nuovorecord said:


> Whew, getting a little warm in here. :-x
> 
> Now, when can I send my money for my PanAm GMT??? :-! :-d


OH Man, I was looking at some Seiko's to help me wait for the Kingston but I am going to save the money and hope that a Pan Am GMT is announced within the year.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

*Possible image of new Kingston homage in discussion...*







Here is a pic of probably what the sub homage nee Kingston will look like minus the big crown and minus the Kinston script.... should Bill decide to proceed.

Non Gilt dial..only the gilt dial is off limits

regular bezel insert ....not the special Kingston insert

the crown will be smaller....how much is anybodys guess.

I dont think there will be crown guards. And, OF course, the case back will be different but I havent seen the caseback of the Kingston yet anyhow.

Perhaps a GMT will follow or precede this piece?

Gotta say it is the nicest looking Rolex homage I have ever seen.


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Possible image of new Kingston homage in discussion...*



Dragoon said:


> View attachment 379931
> 
> Gotta say it is the nicest looking Rolex homage I have ever seen.


You'll get no argument from me on that! Even w/o the gilt, it's a special watch!


----------



## Dent99 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: -Deleted- wrong thread (n/t)*

Personally, I think Bill has massively undercharged for the Kingston, and the unexpected scrappage rate of the gilt dials probably ate into his profits even more so. I think Bill would be a fool to not make the most of the R&D he has so far outlayed on this design.

Clearly the demand for the Kingston is far outsripping supply and if more people want more Kingston's, it would seem Bill has a licence to print money. As long any future standard edition differs enough that the Kingston still remains unique I can't see how anyone can complain. Its the best of both worlds and those who missed out will have another chance to get a great watch with a great design.


----------



## Jaimie (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: -Deleted- wrong thread (n/t)*



Dragoon said:


> I post here for relaxation and fun.


Totally agree, main reason that I post here also. I think it is just more the timing due to the volatile nature of the forum right now that people are sensitive (myself included). My posts are going to be far from perfect most times even without a couple of wobbly pops.



Dragoon said:


> Now, can we get back to talking about the watch?


Yes.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

Sweep said:


> Also I am posting a link to Bill's original post:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/kemmners-interpretation-bonds-sub-476288-post3650204.html#post3650204
> 
> I am puzzled why an honest person would leave that out? :think:


Please note that I closed this original thread so that one could not post more replies to that thread.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: -Deleted- wrong thread (n/t)*









Here is a version of the MK II Kingston watch that Bill has indicated that he is not completely opposed to adding to his lineup if he decides to go ahead with his possible concept of creating a non-LE Kingston-style watch which at this point in time is not a certainty but in my humble opinion is certainly a distinct possibility or at least it could occur if Bill decides to proceed with further investigation of the project and at that point examines all avenues of advantages and disadvantages to MK II, the corporation, his physical well being, the state of the economy, and his general mood of the day and astrozodiacal sign are all in correct alignment at the time of his decision to proceed or NOT (which is a definite possiblity but one which I hope is not chosen because I do like the homage to the Rolex piece)

Bill seems to be indicating that he *might* someday add a non-LE Kingston-style watch to his lineup or at least that was my initial thought process when I read a post he had personally writ in the Kemmner thread which is available for viewing at this time if you go to the MK II forum and scroll down to the active threads and find the thread with the title which includes the words, " Kemmner" , it it.

As previously noted in the Kemmner thread there will be certain features of the Kingston which at this point in time do not appear to be a feature set of the homage to the Kingston. These features to not be included in the homage are the large crown, gilt dial, kingston bezel and caseback. This consideration and thought process are at the initial stages for Bill. Other parts and pieces may not be included and additional parts and pieces may be included in the final product if the thing even gets off the ground!


----------



## JDS (Ohio) (Mar 1, 2007)

A regular production shoulderless homage would be interesting to a lot of us I think, it would certainly be fairly unique in the world of boutique and homage watches at any rate. I have a Kingston on the way, and personally appreciate Bill standing by his guns to retire the gilt dial, bezel insert, and Kingston name, but I'd also consider a version homaging the first generation GMTs, or maybe a MilSub shoulderless with the Explorer dial. If nothing else, it would be a shame to let all that development work go unexploited by the originator.


----------



## austinnh (May 25, 2009)

Even though I have a Kingston on order, I feel fairly certain I would buy such a watch just for those activities that would put the Kingston at too much risk.

My preference would be for a black dial no-date. I'd be interested in the GMT as well, but I really like the sub design and think in some ways the Kingston executes it better than a modern Rolex. I want that, but without the worry of loosing or damaging one of 300 limited edition pieces.


----------



## rob.winter (Oct 30, 2010)

I am also interested in a black no-date version of the Kingston based case. I love looking at the great pics Kingston owners are posting and can't wait to see what is coming up!


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

I would love to see it with the original Rolex hands available. It would be a dead ringer for the original unmarked subs.

A few photos to illustrate the hands and the look.

















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

TheDude said:


> I would love to see it with the original Rolex hands available. It would be a dead ringer for the original unmarked subs.
> 
> A few photos to illustrate the hands and the look.
> 
> ...


Total win. Good eye as usual.


----------



## bmick325 (Dec 15, 2009)

White Tuna said:


> Total win. Good eye as usual.


I wish we could convince Bill to keep the red triangle bezel with this one.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

bmick325 said:


> I wish we could convince Bill to keep the red triangle bezel with this one.


I thought that the red triangle was sticking around and that the unmarked "Bond" insert was going away...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmick325 (Dec 15, 2009)

TheDude said:


> I thought that the red triangle was sticking around and that the unmarked "Bond" insert was going away...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


After further review of Bill's post on the non-LE, you are correct.


----------



## austinnh (May 25, 2009)

TheDude said:


> I would love to see it with the original Rolex hands available. It would be a dead ringer for the original unmarked subs.


Would be awesome!


----------

